# Just found this site!



## HITS#17VC (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello All!

Like the title says, I just found this site. It looks cool and informative. 

I'm 40 and just started working out consistantly a couple of years ago. I'm 6'1" and was 311lbs in 2 years I have dropped to 250lbs with the use of diet, excersize and supps! 

Always looking for new information, tips and personel experiences to learn from.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*HITS#17VC* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*HITS#17VC* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*HITS#17VC* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*HITS#17VC* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## prop01 (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome   It is a good place to pick up info .


----------



## x~factor (Mar 8, 2011)

With 4 consecutive posts, Prince is really excited that you've joined. LOL


----------



## phosphor (Mar 9, 2011)

Keep up the good work, welcome!


----------



## eyeofrah (Mar 12, 2011)

hello


----------



## Dustdatarse (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mr.magoo (Mar 16, 2011)

Ask advice when you get a chance. Great people with solid answers available.  Just ask and be courteous.


----------



## bigdaddymax (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome brother


----------



## tony05 (Mar 22, 2011)

welcome b


----------



## Radical (May 11, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## rocco-x (May 11, 2011)

welcome...!


----------



## Steveodafool (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Steveodafool (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## mikadoo (Aug 18, 2011)

welcome, great place to be at


----------



## slicktrick (Aug 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Getbigodietryin (Aug 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## gettinbigw (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome


----------



## gettinbigw (Aug 21, 2011)

keep up the good wk


----------

